# What is this?



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Pulled out this old pressure tank a while back, and it had this on it. 3/8 tube on the bottom ran round and attached to pipe downstream of tank. 

I've never seen one before. What is it?


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

And I still can't get my pics to post right way up!! :laughing:


Anyone want to give a pointer? Is there a way I can rotate it after? 

Or do I just have to wait for a poor overworked mod to do it:jester:


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Use windows image viewer to rotate and save the image. Upload to your album and there ya go.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Cali it solve... made of glass.. a de limer .. u add liquid form into that and suppose to suspense the hardness in water for easier removal by water treatment. That was I was told when I was 8 years old growing up at the shop.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Relic said:


> Use windows image viewer to rotate and save the image. Upload to your album and there ya go.


Most of my pics I post from my smart phone... a BB Z10, so there is no app. Maybe there is a way to play with it in there. They look right way up when I select them...


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

here ya go


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

justme said:


> here ya go


That's the same one...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like an air volume control- see how it's tapped into the middle of the tank


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> Looks like an air volume control- see how it's tapped into the middle of the tank


That's what I was thinking it was.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> Looks like an air volume control- see how it's tapped into the middle of the tank


Please explain. How's it supposed to work?


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

justme said:


> here ya go


Ok, how did you do that?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

JoshJ said:


> Please explain. How's it supposed to work?


I've never been taught how they work. I've gotten rid of them and installed bladder tanks. I need to be schooled too.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

This link explains them pretty well and the different air volume control setups that are out there
http://inspectapedia.com/water/AirVolumeControls.htm


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Now I remmy the correct wording... its a chemical feed unit.. hence the glass so you can see when to refill it.


----------

